# Taking children on holiday abroad on your own?



## Louise88

I have 2 small children and I would love to take them abroad next year by then they will be 5 and 3 1/2 everyone's saying I'm bonkers though and they'd never take their kids that young a broad especially on there own and to wait until their older. What's your opinions has anyone here taken their young children on holiday abroad on there own?


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## HelenJane

Take them! :D


----------



## RaspberryK

I've done it twice now and planning a week in Majorca in October. What difference does it make whether you're home or away you have them by yourself anyway. Go where there's kids club and all inclusive Xx


----------



## Louise88

Thankyou for all the replies I'm defiantly booking up gives us something to look forward to anyways &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## daneuse27

Definitely go :) I took my daughter to Cuba this year, and then England and Ireland (we live in Canada). The only parts I found challenging travelling alone with her was at airports, otherwise we had a great time and she had as much fun as I did. We made lasting memories which we will always cherish. It was worth every penny, and any minor stressors associated with the travel. Hoping to go somewhere next summer too.


----------



## Springflower

Mine are 3 and 4 and both are a nightmare out so I wouldn't yet, but I'm hoping to do so next year when they are a bit older


----------



## candeur

It wouldn't stop me from going, but I found taking just one little one with my ex OH hard work. Don't expect to relax at all! I find it harder than being at home as I didn't have all their usual toys etc to pre occupy them with so it was very hands on - 100% of the time. But again, it wouldn't stop me!


----------



## Noria

There is nothing wrong in what you are doing so just take them!


----------



## stardust599

I have to add from the other side here... I had booked a holiday before I split with their father. My Mum offered to come instead.

We went abroad June 2014, DS was 23 months and DD 4years6months ish. I didn't have good control of the kids then so it was hard but at yours age it might be easier. Mum sometimes went to do her own thing and my worst memory is at the pool (the kids pool was next to the adult pool). Both were playing at the kids pool with me, DD slipped so I grabbed and steadied her and in the split-second I let go of DS and then turned back round to him, he had taken off and I couldn't see him anywhere, once I spotted him he was running towards the adult pool. He got onto the steps and nearly under the water before the lifeguard grabbed him - thank god he was paying attention. A couple of other things - losing one at the packed mini disco because they both came back to the table in different directions, difficult to get all 3 of us in toilet cubicles at the zoo etc. then DD had a sore tummy and was up for a couple of nights and we had to stay in the room, DS was climbing the walls needing out to play but also because we were all in the same room he was always woken by DDs crying too! I always said I would never do it again. Both were so exhausted from the travelling we were also carrying one each sleeping child each at airport onto the bus to hotel - I absolutely couldn't have carried a sleeping child and held luggage and held onto the other child too. :O I took a buggy and reins but they take the buggy away on boarding and you dont' get it back to the luggage carousel.

It's very different with one child to watch than 2, I would take a single child anywhere but it's very hard to take 2 on your own! I would also take a baby anywhere with a child as you can always have the baby on you but theres just something about trying to keep constant hold of young children who don't understand danger at all and just run off in opposite directions. I will say that my kids were pretty "wild" I'm not sure if all kids are like that in their toddler years, my 4.5 year old is still unpredictable at times but my 6 year old is calm and trustworthy now.

We do have some fantastic memories though. I always said never again but I am going to next Summer when DS will be 6 and DD 7.5. 

Do you have a friend who would be willing to come to help if you paid their place?


----------



## RaspberryK

Stardust that just sounds like you had some bad luck, your mum wasn't overly helpful and you weren't that organised, plus your 4 year old was not very disciplined. 

I took the kids by myself 21 months and just turned 5 for a week in Majorca. It seems a bit ridiculous that two grown women couldn't manage two children in my opinion.

I had no problems whatsoever, I did take the pushchair but I checked it in at the start and used a baby carrier in the airport. 
I loaded my luggage and pushchair on to a trolley at check in and off the luggage carousel which I made my ds hold on to. 
Around the pool both of mine wore floatation suits and neither of them had to be held on constantly we all stayed around the pools and sun loungers. They loved the beach and stayed near my sun lounger. 
They loved helping themselves to the food at meal times and being able to have ice cream and drinks from the bar whenever they liked. 
I found it easier than at home, we played all day, there was no cooking, cleanino or washing and it was all very relaxed. 
I took them to bed right after the mini disco with drinks and read a book on the balcony or soaked in the bath while they got to sleep. 

It was totally doable and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again, I'm already looking at where we can go next year. 
X


----------



## .Mrs.B.

I've been twice with just the kids as my OH is self employed and cant take off that much time.
I went to Portugal (kids were 23mo and 3.5yrs), I had too many carry on bags and wished I'd just bunged everything in one suitcase so I just had the kids when getting on and off. By the pool was OK, I had them in life vests and stayed at the small pool. It was hard work but manageable to watch over them both.

I've just come back from 2 weeks in Wales. The kids are now 2.5 and 4. It all went OK and was one of my best holidays ever. They managed a 5 hour drive home with no stops and no complaints.

I'm sure you will have a great time and so will the kids. In fact, I felt very relaxed to be with the kids and not worry about chores like washing up and cleaning the windows, it felt like we had extra time in the day.


----------



## RaspberryK

I feel the same as you Mrs b ... only our bladders aren't as good as yours x


----------



## babycrazy1706

I've done 3 trips to Barbados on my own with Eli. One he was 2 and twice at 3 years old. Preparation is key!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I drive 5 hrs with mine most weeks. Only stop once for wees. 

Ive been abroard with eldest 2 on own also, again was fine x


----------

